# Help with Names inside Numbers on Hoodies



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi ,
Can anyone explain to me please how to do names inside numbers as in the attached picture? We are using a heat press machine so can it be done in vinyl (can't imagine how long it would take to weed!) or is this done on a transfer? Any advice would be much appreciated. How do we get the names into a number? Is there a template or something we can use? Thanks again
Vincent


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

This was covered in your other post.. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t149224.html

You could sub out the job to Transfer Express Transfer Express Inc. - Custom Screen Printed and Digital Transfers
I wouldn't suggest vinyl with more than 40 names. Or post an ad in Referrals and Recommendations if you already have a heat press then just have someone do the transfers for you and press.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I got a headache from just thinking of all that weeding! Don't know if I'd attempt this in vinyl.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah those look like something for a graduating class... i would screen the numbers (assuming they are all 09) and use transfers for the name (or vinyl) if you can screen call transfer express or fmexpressions like these guys say


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I do this all the time for schools. For screenprinting - Create numbers in your graphic program (as a vector). Then just type the names & put inside the numbers. If it is actual signatures they want, print out the numbers & get them to sign inside them with a black sharpie pen so you can get a good scan of it. As long as you have a good black image it should work good.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw a tutorial for doing this in Photoshop somewhere on the web about a year ago. Sorry I didn't bookmark the webpage.


----------



## sallytimms (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, have you sorted your artwork yet ? I know how to do it....


----------



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Sally ,
Hope you can help me. Would really appreciate it 
Thanks


----------



## sallytimms (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi

You need to create the artwork in Adobe Illustrator and create a shape then click area type tool and click on the shape to fill with text.

Target Transfers in Essex will make the transfers ready for you to print but you have to supply artwork in a vector file. Hope this is useful to you.

I use the services of a graphic designer in the UK to create the artwork and can give you her email if you want it but she`s not cheap.

Sally


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Weeding that is crazy, Digital print is the cost effective way.

Can you invert the text where the text is outlined by black ink on white vinyl. Leaving the white vinyl exposed creates the white text? 

Kinda like a negative.

I think I want to do this. I like it. 

Inobu


----------



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sally, 
Thanks for that. I know of Target Transfers as we are based in Belfast. I will give them a shout.
Thanks again.
Vincent


----------

